
Intel releases 27 Comet Lake vPro processors with mandatory hardware shield - aspenmayer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/intel-releases-27-comet-lake-vpro-processors-with-mandatory-hardware-shield/
======
aspenmayer
Related to new Windows 10 Secured-Core technology.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/windowsforbusiness/windows10...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/windowsforbusiness/windows10-secured-core-computers)

‘Intel has released its latest batch of 14-nanometre chips. In this case, it
is a collection of Comet Lake CPUs consisting of mobile and 18 desktop chips
-- a mix of Core and Xeon chips -- all bearing the vPro badge.

‘For this release of its 10th generation chips, Intel said it had made its
previously optional hardware shield [0][1] mandatory.’

[0] [https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
tec...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-
technology/hardware-shield.html)

[1] Intel Hardware shield demo
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=PO3GhZ_cyMg](https://youtube.com/watch?v=PO3GhZ_cyMg)

